# Portability of qualifications into Italy



## Genzana (Jul 11, 2008)

My boyfriend and I are thinking of leaving Italy for a while to spend some time in New Zealand, and then returning. While there, he hopes to upskill himself in one or two fields that might lead to work when back in Italy.
He's particularly interested in electrical engineering and electronics, and is part-qualified as an electrician. Does anyone have experience of using foreign electrical qualifications of any kind in Italy?
*What are folks' experiences with transferring qualifications in general here?* I've heard some horror stories about very long struggles to get degrees recognised.


----------

